# Lightroom sync



## PDS (Apr 23, 2018)

I am sure I am not the only person frstrated by the slow speed to sync from my iPad to my iMac. Any suggestions on speeding this up or is this one of life’s great wonders. 
Certainly the promotion does not match the reality in my case.
Wait to hear from someone.
Thanks


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 23, 2018)

Ultimately, it'll depend upon the upload/download speed of whatever network connection(s) you are using. Because there's no local sync capability, going from iPad to iMac the data has to be uploaded from the iPad to the Adobe servers then downloaded from there to your iMac. 
I happened to do a test on the same issue last week, importing 49 ORF files into my iPad and syncing them down to my MPB. Total time was around 30 minutes, which is consistent with my network upload/download speeds.


----------



## PDS (Apr 24, 2018)

Jim
Thanks for your reply, I have a cable connection with good upload and download speeds. I also think it is linked to network usage.
Peter


----------

